# Can You Say, "megacab"?



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I have a new TV (and daily driver). I could not resist the 0% financing that Chrysler is promoting. I traded my 18 month old Dodge Magnum RT (I do miss that car already) and I picked up a shiny new silver '06 Dodge Ram 2500 Megacab 4x4 (diesel/automatic, of course) last night with all available options (except sliding rear window...I wanted a rear window defroster).

My initial impressions:
1. This thing is BIG. Really big. Pull up behind the small cars and scare 'em big. I'm definitely going to have to get nerf bars, as the step in height is 25" (yes, I measured). It's even a bit challenging for me (I'm 6'2").

2. This is my first diesel. A bit different coming from the Magnum with a Hemi. Our other vehicle (the now former TV is a Nissan Armada) was good at towing, but did have to work pretty hard to pull in the hills. This will change that problem. It is a bit strange, but it seems like it accelerates faster than it feels. Maybe it's the height I'm sitting at (pretty high up).

3. Great interior. Dodge has a new bucket seats w/console option for '06. Tons of storage space. Very comfy. Oh, and the back seat really is like a limo.

4. Suddenly, 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase. I'll have to start planning ahead for my trips to the store just to park and have maneuvering room to get out.

5. I drove the truck from Austin to Houston today. Smooth on the highway, as long as the highway is smooth (up to Houston...then it got a bit choppy). I know it will settle down once I have weight on the back of the bed. I averaged around 16 mpg (it will get better after breaking in, I know).

These are just my initial thoughts...thought I would share them. I will post pics as soon as I get them (it is getting detailed tomorrow, then I'll take some pics).

Nothing like another car loan...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your not helping me any I was looking at a couple of Dodge's today had to resist taking one for a ride. I see a diesel in my near future but just havn't decided which one.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin! Whoo Hoo... MegaCab!!!

That beast should do the trick for you!

Do you need a harbor pilot to guide you into your parking space, or can a couple of those little Hummer H-1 tugs get you into position by themselves?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been looking for a few weeks and may see one here before spring has sprung.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Can you say "JEALOUS?" Congratulations! Wow! Great truck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Kevin on the new TV
We'll be waiting to see some pics









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Congrats Kevin on the new TV
> We'll be waiting to see some pics
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...Pictures!

MaeJae


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm feeling a little ill and warm again............

Congrats on the new beast!!!

kevin^2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck! I looked at them and almost....but I could not afford new and I really wanted a duelly and the mega cab duelly, well....

On top of the world









John


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I know you've gotta be just loving that Cummins diesel! We have an '05 Quad Cab with the diesel engine. You're right: it's a lot different than the gas burner! I really appreciated the torque of the Cummins when we had to negotiate a two-mile long steep approach to a campground last year; the Dodge pulled our Outback at 15 mph without a hint of strain or protest. Just kept pullin' and pullin' and pullin'.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It appears that Proffsionl requires a few additional accessories with his Dodge MegaCab...








and...









I can certainly use them on something as small as my Tundra. Can you garage that beast?

Reverie

PS: Yes, I am jealous.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats errrr, my condolences on falling prey to the fever







, Just kidding, enjoy!!



> I could not resist the 0% financing that Chrysler is promoting.


I'm a big fan of my finance deal, 0% finance charge and 0 monthly payment











> Your not helping me any I was looking at a couple of Dodge's today had to resist taking one for a ride. I see a diesel in my near future but just havn't decided which one.





> I have been looking for a few weeks and may see one here before spring has sprung.


Quite pathetic guys, you're very weak
















Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> ... 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase.Â
> 
> [snapback]79216[/snapback]​


First off, a big congratulations on the new Mega Cab.







A generous size improvement on the old Quad Cab, which dimensionally was an extended cab with crew-cab style doors.

However, the Mega Cab has the same 140.5 inch wheelbase as the Quad Cab. Dodge did not opt to change its chassis when it updated the cab. Before we decided on our F-250, we tested all the domestic diesel quad/crew cabs. I was very impressed with the Cummins. It has a TON of torque down at the lowest RPMs. It was a tempting truck. But besides having the (smaller) Quad Cab, I recognized that the wheelbase was short compared to the competition. Because of the Quad Cab and the Dodge's wheelbase, we made another choice.

Here are the wheelbase numbers for the domestic crew cab 3/4 ton pickups.
Dodge: 140.5" inches. They only have the one wheelbase.
Chev/GMC: SWB is 153.0" and LWB is 167.0"
Ford: SWB is 156.2" and LWB is 172.4"

There's certainly nothing wrong with a shorter wheelbase if it is long enough for your needs. There are benefits too, mainly maneuverability and a smaller turning radius. A longer wheelbase offers more stability, less pitch fore and aft and improved resistance to trailer sway. The longer the wheelbase is, the harder it is to swing into those 90 degree parking spots. That's why I just park farther away from the stores and we get a little more exercise.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, nice truck Kevin







Every time I read one of these 0% interest posts I quiver a little bit. NO....MUST RESIST









Congrats and try not to laugh too hard the first time you pull the Outback


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> proffsionl said:
> 
> 
> > ... 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase.Â
> ...


Actually, the Dodge Megacab is on the long wheelbase (160.5"), the same as the Quad Cab long bed. They just took the chassis, took off the long bed, put on their standard short bed and filled in the gap left with cab.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> proffsionl said:
> 
> 
> > ... 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase.Â
> ...


this one is 160.something long, my truck felt small next to it on the lot when i was looking at them


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

matty1 said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > proffsionl said:
> ...


I went back to the Dodge website and looked again. Seems I made a mistake navigating Dodge's website.

You are correct and I stand corrected. The Mega-Cab has a 160.3 inch wheelbase. That's better and I'm glad they did so. It makes for a better/more competitive truck.

Bill


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, here are a couple of pics...enjoy!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

THAT IS ONE SWEEEET RIDE!!!!!!

The jealousy overwhelms me.........

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

proffsionl,

Great truck. Shouldn't have any trouble towing the Outback with that TV!









Congrats!









Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NICE, I'm very envious congrats on the new TV!!! Can we see some pics of the inside?

Please

Bill.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome...









I'm a FORD Truck Girl







... but that is one nice lookin' truck!
The bigger cab is great!

MaeJae


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

That's a Bbbbeautiful! truck Enjoy to the max!
















sunny

Dallas


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

4. Suddenly, 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase. I'll have to start planning ahead for my trips to the store just to park and have maneuvering room to get out.

[snapback]79216[/snapback]​[/quote]

4. Suddenly, 90 degree parking spaces are a challenge thanks to the long wheelbase. I'll have to start planning ahead for my trips to the store just to park and have maneuvering room to get out.

action You got that right! You will soon learn to look for the pull-through spots. Seriously. It is very easy to back into/over things you can't see. The turning circle is a lot bigger than what most folks are used to, too.

That's your biggest downside, the rest is all up! Congrats on the new TV!

Slug


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, you asked for it...here are pics of the front seat area...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures of your new truck Kevin









Don


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

How bout a picture of that Cummins powerplant!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Now that is just a tease, WE WANT TO SEE THE BACK SEAT!!!

Bill


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

The back seat, as requested...and the seats do fold flat. I have more pics in the Gallery...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Biy look at the leg room there









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride....

That will make towing the Outback even more enjoyable for you.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> The back seat, as requested...and the seats do fold flat. I have more pics in the Gallery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool





































Bill.


----------

